# best rack top bags?



## bonj2 (20 Apr 2009)

I'm looking for a pannier bag that fastens to a proper rack, rather than just the seatpost, but that doesn't hang down the sides. I gather the proper term for these is rack top bags....
Any recommendations?
I saw some ortlieb ones and quite like the brand reputation and colour, but do they have fastenings to secure to the rack or are they just a generic holdall? (Or both, which would be best?)


----------



## montage (20 Apr 2009)

How big are these bags usually? big enough to fit folders?
(Sorry Bonj I am also looking at these )


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Apr 2009)

Biketrailer blog reviewed one recently (the Arkel Tailrider).

http://biketrailerblog.com/2009/04/riding-with-the-arkel-tail-rider/

Looked pretty versatile to me.

Not sure if there are many stockists in the UK, but Arkel themselves do appear to sell it online;

http://www.arkel-od.com/panniers/tailrider/overview.asp?fl=1&site=uk

Edit: Quick google reveals that Bikefix do them for £55


----------



## Greenbank (20 Apr 2009)

I've got a: Creek2Peak rackpack. Works a treat. Expands to take a bit more stuff. I did a 3-day ride from London to Edinburgh (staying in travelodges and B&Bs) using it. I'll be using it for LEL too. http://www.greenbank.org/misc/le13.jpg

3 velcro straps (two underneath and one at the front) attach it securely to the rack (with the 3rd strap going through the rack or round the seatpost, depending on your rack setup).

The other two choices for Audaxing are the Agu Yamaska 475 rack pack, or one of the Carradice rack packs (the Prima Top Bag or the Super C rackbag).


----------



## bonj2 (20 Apr 2009)

> Topeak do a click-fit range that includes these bags. No idea what they're like.



what do they click to?


----------



## MacB (20 Apr 2009)

I've got the Arkel Tailrider and am delighted with it, you can search my posts for how much I can fit in it. Attachment is via 4 velcro straps so positioning to different racks is easy.


----------



## bonj2 (20 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I've got the Arkel Tailrider and am delighted with it, you can search my posts for how much I can fit in it. Attachment is via 4 velcro straps so positioning to different racks is easy.



how many fags can you fit in it?


----------



## bonj2 (20 Apr 2009)

Greenbank said:


> I've got a: Creek2Peak rackpack. Works a treat. Expands to take a bit more stuff. I did a 3-day ride from London to Edinburgh (staying in travelodges and B&Bs) using it. I'll be using it for LEL too. http://www.greenbank.org/misc/le13.jpg
> 
> 3 velcro straps (two underneath and one at the front) attach it securely to the rack (with the 3rd strap going through the rack or round the seatpost, depending on your rack setup).
> 
> The other two choices for Audaxing are the Agu Yamaska 475 rack pack, or one of the Carradice rack packs (the Prima Top Bag or the Super C rackbag).



nice one cheers  they look good...


----------



## Redvers (20 Apr 2009)

I bought the Altura arran expanding rack pack 3 years ago, at the time it was the only one I could find.
It’s proved itself on a number of tours, it’s lightweight, fixes securely to the rack, can be quickly removed and used as a shoulder bag and seems to be pretty much waterproof. Approx 8 Litres plus side and top pockets.
On a five day tour to France last year it was the only luggage I took!


----------



## Radius (20 Apr 2009)

Think MacBludgeon's got one as well if you need more options...


----------



## MacB (20 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> how many fags can you fit in it?



plenty, they don't take up much room and are pretty lightweight, why, are you thinking of taking it up?


----------



## bonj2 (20 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> plenty, they don't take up much room and are pretty lightweight, why, are you thinking of taking it up?



no, god no. Do you ever feel though that a rack top bag isn't enough for the amount of fags you need?


----------



## Randochap (20 Apr 2009)

The Arkel Tailrider is, IMO, the best rack trunk on the market. You can see mine in use on this page and detailed (lower down) on this page.


----------



## bonj2 (20 Apr 2009)

Randochap said:


> The Arkel Tailrider is, IMO, the best rack trunk on the market. You can see mine in use on this page and detailed (lower down) on this page.



cheers, that looks good.


what I dont' get is, how is that 11 litres, while
this
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-Ortlieb-Ortlieb-Rack-Pack-49-ltr-15611.htm
is a massive 49 litres? 
they look about the same size, unless i'm completely misinterpreting the scale of the pictures?


----------



## MacB (20 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> no, god no. Do you ever feel though that a rack top bag isn't enough for the amount of fags you need?



So far but if I run out of room I'll get a bigger bag. If we can try to move away from your fixations with my habits, you'll see that I'm not the only one recommending the Arkel. Rando's review had a lot to do with my decision to purchase it. The size is deceptive as the Arkel expands upwards as you put more in. Hence the very low/small appearance when not fully loaded. This suited me as I wanted a bag to go on all bikes carrying the basics of tubes/tools etc. But would also be able to accomodate me for my commute if I wasn't transporting the laptop. 

But if you feel my view is tainted by a pall of smoke, feel free to ignore


----------



## HelenD123 (20 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> cheers, that looks good.
> 
> 
> what I dont' get is, how is that 11 litres, while
> ...



49 litres is massive. If you read the description, that size is ideally suited to a Bob trailer. I don't know why they describe that size as a rack pack as it's clearly not. There are smaller sizes. I've seen them in the flesh but couldn't work out how they attached to a rack though.


----------



## Randochap (20 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> cheers, that looks good.
> 
> 
> what I dont' get is, how is that 11 litres, while
> ...



Go to the source. It's not designed as a "rack top bag" in the same sense that the Arkel, etc. is.


----------



## Speck (20 Apr 2009)

I have one of these on my Sirrus

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Topeak_MTX_Trunk_Bag_DX_With_Side_Panniers/5360012462/


----------



## longers (20 Apr 2009)

The one Greenbank recommends looks very reasonable at that price, the Arkel one looks very well designed and made, the fourtynine litre Ortlieb one could be used as a bodybag.

Am I wrong for sticking with a single pannier?
If I'm happy with it would a rack top bag be an improvement? 
I guess a pannier creates more drag into a headwind, other than that I don't see any disadvantages. Any advice please?


----------



## bonj2 (20 Apr 2009)

longers said:


> The one Greenbank recommends looks very reasonable at that price, the Arkel one looks very well designed and made, the fourtynine litre Ortlieb one could be used as a bodybag.
> 
> Am I wrong for sticking with a single pannier?
> If I'm happy with it would a rack top bag be an improvement?
> I guess a pannier creates more drag into a headwind, other than that I don't see any disadvantages. Any advice please?



i'm wondering whether there's any pictures of the ortlieb one next to some other object for size comparison...i take it it's _absolutely massive_ then?


----------



## HelenD123 (21 Apr 2009)

The Ortliebs come in different sizes. The one you've seen if the XL, so yes it's _absolutely massive_ for a rack pack. Just compare the litre capacities of the smaller versions with other rack packs you've seen.


----------



## Woz! (21 Apr 2009)

longers said:



> Am I wrong for sticking with a single pannier?
> If I'm happy with it would a rack top bag be an improvement?
> I guess a pannier creates more drag into a headwind, other than that I don't see any disadvantages. Any advice please?



I've got a single pannier too, but I've noticed that with the amount I'm carrying on my commute it's distorting the rack. All the weight's on one side - and there's now a 5-7cm gap on one side of the wheel and only maybe 2cm on the other!
My pannier's also managed to snag in one of my wheels during a particularly vigorous bit of uphill. I've learned to keep the bike more upright now though.


----------



## longers (21 Apr 2009)

Cheers Woz, I've been commuting and knocking about with just one if that's all I need to use for the circumstances, I've just been and checked and it's still straight .

I was thinking more for use on long rides.


----------



## col (21 Apr 2009)

I use a cheap fix, until I get one of these great looking racktop bags, that is a shoe case of my sons. It was meant for his football boots when he was younger, and is the ideal size to go on the rack with the supplied bungee type straps, gets everything in I want and is easily accessible with two zips going half way round the edge.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2009)

I have a model from the Trek Interchange range. It sits atop the rack, but has fold-down minipanniers should you want them and the top can expand as well.


----------



## GrahamG (21 Apr 2009)

Discount the ortlieb 'rack pack' description. The smaller ones might _just_ be strapped to a fully loaded tourer with panniers either side but otherwise it's a trailer bag.

Much as I lusted after the Arkel bag, for occasional use I just couldn't justify it so went for the Edinburgh Bike Coop 'revolution' version. It's been great so far, very solid fixing (simple four velcro straps), waterproof cover, extra bottle store, bungee straps on top and padded base (prob 5mm+ foam).

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...QRY=C417&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c012372c012369


----------



## mikeitup (21 Apr 2009)

*re*

try this:

http://www.carradice.co.uk/rack-packs/super-c-rackbag.shtml

Excellent, IMO.


----------



## Morrisette (22 Apr 2009)

Another vote for the Altura Arran - I use mine for my commute, it's fine, and can fit quite a lot okf stuff in it (lunch, waterproofs, repair kit, book, bits and bobs). A laptop won't fit in it though.


----------



## bonj2 (22 Apr 2009)

Morrisette said:


> Another vote for the Altura Arran - I use mine for my commute, it's fine, and can fit quite a lot okf stuff in it (lunch, waterproofs, repair kit, book, bits and bobs). A laptop won't fit in it though.



does it fasten onto the rack securely?


----------

